# Aucune recharge en cours -> changement de batterie ?



## Aristocrate (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Gros problème ce matin avec mon MBP 17', quand j'ai débranché le chargeur il s'est éteint tout seul, et depuis "aucune recharge en cours", il utilise le secteur pour fonctionner, si je débranche il s'éteint directement. 
La batterie fonctionnait normalement jusqu'à présent, et là d'un coup je vois "Batterie à remplacer", ça fait bien chier cette histoire...
Je suis toujours sous garantie (extension de garantie Boulanger), MBP acheté en 2011. 

Pour l'état de ma batterie voilà ce qui s'affiche : 

Informations de la batterie :

Informations sur le modèle :
Nº de série :	9G00402WVDN5A
Fabricant :	DP
Nom de lappareil*: :	bq20z951
Pack Lot Code :	0000
PCB Lot Code :	0000
Version du programme interne :	0301
Révision du matériel :	0001
Révision de pile :	0119
Informations sur la charge :
Charge restante (mAh) :	0
Charge complète :	Oui
En cours de chargement :	Non
Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	0
Informations sur la santé :
Comptage de cycles :	1091
Conditions :	Remplacer maintenant
Batterie installée :	Oui
Intensité de courant (mA) :	0
Tension (mV) :	8327

Réglages dalimentation du système :

Alimentation secteur :
Minuterie de suspension dactivité du système (minutes) :	10
Minuterie de suspension dactivité du disque (minutes) :	10
Minuterie de suspension dactivité du moniteur (minutes) :	10
Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
Réactivation par le réseau :	Oui
Source dalimentation actuelle :	Oui
Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Oui
GPUSwitch :	2
Alimentation par batterie :
Minuterie de suspension dactivité du système (minutes) :	30
Minuterie de suspension dactivité du disque (minutes) :	10
Minuterie de suspension dactivité du moniteur (minutes) :	2
Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Oui
GPUSwitch :	2
Réduction de la luminosité :	Oui

Configuration matérielle :

UPS installé :	Non

Informations de ladaptateur secteur :

Connecté :	Oui
Identifiant :	0x0100
Puissance (W) :	85
Révision :	0x0000
Famille :	0x00ba
Nº de série :	0x0095c5da
En cours de chargement :	Non


Il faut en tirer quoi de tous ces renseignements selon vous ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
Il est bien possible que ta batterie soit vraiment HS car je remarque que tu as effectué 1091 cycles de charge...Ce qui me parait beaucoup en moins de 2 ans ! 
As tu pris conscience des quelques règles élémentaires pour optimiser la durée de vie de ta batterie ? (va voir ici: http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbookpro/batteries_power/ )
Je ne pense pas que ton extension de garantie (surtout réalisée chez un revendeur) prenne en charge cet incident...A vérifier cependant !
Bonne chance,

PS: Va voir en bas de cette page, il y a quelques cas similaires au tien.


----------



## Aristocrate (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir, merci pour cette réponse rapide

J'ai pris toutes les précautions nécessaires pour optimiser la vie de ma batterie mais il est sûr que j'ai eu un usage assez intensif de mon Macbook...

Ce qui m'a surpris c'est qu'il n'y avait aucun signe avant coureur (pas de forte perte d'autonomie), j'ai vraiment pris conscience de ce qui arrivait uniquement lorsque j'ai débranché le chargeur...

Je sais bien qu'on peut considérer ce problème de batterie comme une usure, mais bon une batterie qui dure 18 mois quand on en prend soin, c'est quand même un peu abusé... 
Et j'ai déboursé 229 euros pour cette extension qui plus est... Ça m'embêterait d'avoir la même somme à débourser pour ce genre de problème, surtout en ayant la hantise qu'un an après le même coup se reproduise... 

Enfin bref merci pour ces premiers conseils en tout cas


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Janvier 2013)

As tu essayé de l'enlever, de fonctionner sur le secteur quelques temps, puis de la re-brancher et voir ce que le système de gestion t'en dit ?


----------



## Aristocrate (1 Janvier 2013)

Je ne sais pas comment enlever la batterie, et il se dit que le fait d'ouvrir le boîtier du Macbook peut annuler la garantie... Donc non je n'ai rien fait, même si je pense qu'il y a des chances que ça résolve le problème en effet

Mais bon, je ne suis pas très doué avec ce genre de choses il faut bien l'avouer


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Janvier 2013)

Va voir ici:
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/batterie-aucune-recharge-en-cours-677402.html


----------



## edd72 (1 Janvier 2013)

1000 cycles en moins de 600 jours, c'est curieux quand on connait l'autonomie de la machine.

Ca signifie que bien que tu avais une prise à proximité (pour le charger x temps quand la batterie était vidée 1 à 2 fois par jour), tu ne voulais vraiment pas utiliser ta machine sur secteur.
C'est violent, ça veut dire que ta batterie n'a jamais pu se reposer (tout en cours de déchargement -rapide de surcroit- ou en charge -et jusqu'à combien de %? pas en dessous de 10, j'espère-)

Tu peux voir dans un AppleStore, je pense que le verdict va être le même "batterie morte à remplacer" (tu peux peut-être jouer sur le fait que normalement Apple certifie que la batterie aura encore au moins 80% de sa capacité initiale au boût de 1000 cycles -que tu as un peu dépassés-)


----------



## Aristocrate (1 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour le lien du sujet !

Donc si j'ai bien compris, c'est soit la batterie soit la carte mère... 

J'ose espérer que s'il s'agit de la carte mère, ils changeront tout ça et à leurs frais 

Ou alors je n'ai plus qu'à espérer que tout re-fonctionne sans rien faire 
Un peu étrange cette histoire quand même... 

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas 

edit : malheureusement je n'ai pas d'apple store à proximité de chez moi, donc je vais devoir m'en remettre à l'enseigne à laquelle j'ai souscrit la garantie pour en discuter...


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Janvier 2013)

Va chez "B...." en revendiquant d'emblée un problème de carte mère et en ne te laissant pas embarquer (même si cela semble réaliste) sur l'usure normale de la batterie.
Bonne chance !


----------



## Aristocrate (1 Janvier 2013)

Oui je vais essayer de faire ça... Même si je ne sais pas trop comment me justifier pour bien certifier que cela vient de la carte mère... 

Je suis déjà passé à leur SAV, je me rappelle que leur personnel est assez conciliant, et apparemment ils envoient directement chez Apple (si j'ai bien compris) sans trop chercher à savoir d'où vient le problème au préalable..

Dans le pire des cas, je débourserai le prix d'une batterie neuve... Mais bon c'est triste d'en arriver là quand on a souscrit une garantie aussi couteuse 

edit : j'oubliais, tant que j'y suis, mon Mac a toujours eu une fâcheuse tente à surchauffer bruyamment (parfois même des cliquetis étranges par intermittence, se rapprochant du bruit d'un fax).. je peux également leur soulever ça comme problème


----------

